# Video Highlights for Recruiting - Automatically Cut During Games



## Dan Toberman (Jul 10, 2017)

Wondering what you all use for creating video highlights for college recruiting highlight reels? Trace Soccer out of Southern California does it automatically during the games, then shares it moments after the time runs out via a link to your phone. 

http://www.tracesoccer.com/

#NoMoreTagging


----------



## PitchMom20 (Jan 27, 2018)

Dan:  I went to your company page and none of the links are working.  Is your company still in business?


----------



## Dan Toberman (Jan 27, 2018)

Hi there, you can visit our website at www.TraceUp.com or email us at q@traceup.com.


----------

